# AVG Free Edition 2011 will not scan



## bradshac (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a netbook with windows XP and removed Mcafee Security Suite with the Mcafee Removal Tool and installed AVG Free Edition 2011. Though it indicates all is fine and the system is working, it will not scan when I select the scan button or select scan this computer on the menu pulldown nothing happens. Any ideas?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi, bradshac and welcome to TSF.

Do you have any other security applications installed such as a Firewall? ZoneAlarm Toolbar is reportedly causing a conflict.

http://forums.avg.com/us-en/avg-free-forum?sec=thread&act=show&id=115347&page=2&type=0

You might do better posting in the official AVG user-to-user support forum.

http://forums.avg.com/us-en/avg-free-forum?sec=theme&act=show&id=201


----------

